# Topic Of The Week 44, November, 2008



## Admin (Oct 27, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## kiram (Oct 27, 2008)

*A Journey to Him Described by Satguru*

I found this [post=74430]post[/post] on "A Journey to Him Described by Satguru" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal*

I found this [post=88584]post[/post] on "Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: If I Don't Believe in GOD...Is Sikhism Pretty Pointless?*

I found this [post=88659]post[/post] on "Re: If I Don't Believe in GOD...Is Sikhism Pretty Pointless?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: One And Only One God*

I found this [post=88638]post[/post] on "Re: One And Only One God" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: The Destiny/Free Will Paradox*

I found this [post=88525]post[/post] on "re: The Destiny/Free Will Paradox" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: The Destiny/Free Will Paradox*

I found this [post=88530]post[/post] on "re: The Destiny/Free Will Paradox" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Guru And God   No Difference*

I found this [post=68373]post[/post] on "Re: Guru And God   No Difference" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 30, 2008)

*Miracles in Sri Guru Granth Sahib*

I found this [post=80533]post[/post] on "Miracles in Sri Guru Granth Sahib" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Sikhism and Idol Worshipping*

I found this [post=88801]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhism and Idol Worshipping" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Sikhism and Idol Worshipping*

I found this [post=88801]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhism and Idol Worshipping" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: One And Only One God*

I found this [post=88841]post[/post] on "Re: One And Only One God" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Translations and Transliterations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib: Issues and Controvers*

I found this [post=88934]post[/post] on "Re: Translations and Transliterations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib: Issues and Controvers" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=88976]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal*

I found this [post=88992]post[/post] on "Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 45, November, 2008"


----------

